# Greetings from South Wales



## steve (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a complete newbie and am going to hire a motorhome in October, it's going to be a chausson flash 03 6 berth, really looking forward to it ! 
If we all enjoy, will rent until can afford to buy !!!
After experiencing camping and caravanning  over 30 years ago with parents, the motorhome will be luxury !


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome Steve , hope you enjoy your trip , where are you planning ?

Daveandjacqui


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Steve and welcome to the site, hope all goes well with your trip.


----------



## steve (Aug 14, 2010)

We're looking to go to herefordshire/shropshire then berkshire/oxfordshire, will only have the motorhome for 4 nights.  will be going to legoland to keep my boy happy !


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 15, 2010)

steve said:


> will be going to legoland to keep my boy happy !



Huuum You sure its not you!!!.


----------



## caspar (Aug 15, 2010)

steve said:


> We're looking to go to herefordshire/shropshire then berkshire/oxfordshire, will only have the motorhome for 4 nights.  will be going to legoland to keep my boy happy !



Where in South Wales are you? We live near Llantrisant. If you want any help / advice let me know!


----------



## steve (Aug 15, 2010)

caspar, we live near Llanelli ! If I need help i'll come calling your way, thanks...........


----------



## steve (Aug 15, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Huuum You sure its not you!!!.



I've been found out already, damn it


----------



## steve (Aug 24, 2010)

Motorhome booked ready for the 22nd of Oct, It's a flash 09 and not a 03, dont know if it's better or not !!!
just got to decide on route and stopover places now


----------



## lisa01633 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Steve .. fellow welshpeople here .. i can think of 2 places one either side of hereford .. brecon which is beautiful and allow overnight parking in most of their car parks .. £2.50 (promonade is the best .. right next to the river usk) 10 mins walking from town.. and on the other side upton upon severn .. again there's a car park just 5 mins walking from town .. hope that helps


----------



## steve (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I was looking at staying in the Hay on Wye carpark for the first night but Upton upon severn looks good


----------



## steve (Jan 3, 2011)

steve said:


> Motorhome booked ready for the 22nd of Oct, It's a flash 09 and not a 03, dont know if it's better or not !!!
> just got to decide on route and stopover places now


 
well, i really enjoyed my little taster in the motorhome and i cant wait till i get out in one again.
first night we stayed in hay on wye, in the carpark along with a few other campers. next day went to the cotswolds, then warwickshire, the castle was great ! onwards and upwards to the peak district where i sampled many many bakewell tarts. over to llangollen then dolgellau. whilst heading home we stopped off near builth.
where shall i go next, mmmm  yorkshire and  lincolnshire sounds good !!!


----------



## pennywhistle (Jan 9, 2011)

*Newbie to site ;-)*

Hi everyone,
Just found this site and looking forward to chatting on it! We have a Sea New Life (our 3rd van) and have been touring for 6 years now. We have done all of western europe, most of eastern europe and have swapped vans in New Zealand, Canada and Australia.

We are planning a trip to Scandinavia this year and would welcome any advise, itinaries, etc (but maybe I need to go to another forum for that) not quite sure how it works yet!

Happy motoring


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome Pennywhistle

Lots of info and advice available here ... just ask away 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 9, 2011)

steve said:


> Motorhome booked ready for the 22nd of Oct, It's a flash 09 and not a 03, dont know if it's better or not !!!
> just got to decide on route and stopover places now



hi steve
we have a Flash 09 
its a good van to drive (22-25mpg) transit twin wheels at the back 3850KG the flash 03 is aprox 3ft shorter. at the back you can fold up the lower bunk to give you a big gaurage , the 09 will sleep 7 if 1 is short but as it has 6 belts its a 6 birth we find it great for wilding 


dunk

any thing you want to know just give me a shout


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 10, 2011)

pennywhistle said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just found this site and looking forward to chatting on it! We have a Sea New Life (our 3rd van) and have been touring for 6 years now. We have done all of western europe, most of eastern europe and have swapped vans in New Zealand, Canada and Australia.
> 
> We are planning a trip to Scandinavia this year and would welcome any advise, itinaries, etc (but maybe I need to go to another forum for that) not quite sure how it works yet!
> ...



Hi Pennywhistle

You have certainly seen a good part of the world, would you like to send me a blank signed cheque so we can join you (joke) unless you really would like to.

Have a good trip and enjoy - you only live on this earth once, so make the most of it.


----------

